# Troy-bilt Pony transmission locked.



## John Nej (Aug 3, 2017)

I have been using the mower all spring and summer and it's worked fine. Then out of the clear blue as I was moving the transmission locked up. Can't move back or forward. Front belt started smoking just before I shut it off. I need help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

First thing to check is that you have not thrown a drive belt. You can go to this website and look up the diagrams and parts: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/troybilt-lawn-tractor-parts-c-26780_180609.html


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## John Nej (Aug 3, 2017)

willys55 said:


> View attachment 35391


Thanks Doc. My belts are fine.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy John, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your brake disc may be stuck in the 'on' position. Check it. If it is stuck, tap it to see if it unlocks, and spray some lube on the actuator mechanism.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the sliding sheave pulley.
It may have some rust on it.
Also, check the actuator rods,to make sure one didn't disconnect.


----------

